# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  3 New Event Shirts Available at Pride 32

## Panzerfaust

PRIDE FIGHTING is introducing 3 limited t-shirts which can only be purchased at October 21st's THE REAL DEAL in Las Vegas. Shirts are limited in supply and will be sold on a first-come, first-serve basis. Don't miss out on these awesome shirts!







I like the 2nd and 3rd ones the best and will probably get one each...anybody want one? I wonder how much they will be?

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

I'll pick one up on E-bay on the 22nd

----------

